# Cage size questions.



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey! 

Im sorta new to this site and am about to make my Colombian B&W tegu cage but I had a few questions first before I get ahead of myself first of I want to build him/her a nice size cage so I was thinking of a 5-6x2x4LWH cage and that would be its life time cage. also for the heating I was thinking of having one light over a basking spot and another in the middle ish of the cage for the ambient temps, with an 18 inch uvb/uva bulb near the basking spot, with a vent by the basking spot and on the cool side of the encloser. for bedding I was planing on pure cypress mulch and having about a ft in at all times for burrowing. any brands you would suggest? im having trouble finding any at lowes or home depot I should be building the encloser any time this week or next week...... for now though my tegu is in a 55 gallon tank with a uvb/uva bulb and a 60 watt red bulb that is at about 105 degrees and humidity is at about 65%.....hes about 10 inches so im not in a huge hurry at the moment


----------



## jondancer (Feb 20, 2013)

I think this question gets asked at least Once a week.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 20, 2013)

Too small. Most here use 3ft wide by 6ft long minimum. Most use 4x8. 2ft wide is way too narrow for an adult to be comfortable in. My tegu is in a 6x3 now till the weather warms up and he can go to an outdoor enclosure. He is 39" now and the 6x3 is looking like he is going to outgrow it. They grow really fast. The 55gal will not last long. Your Columbian will be smaller, but it still needs room. BTW, what ^he^ said.


----------



## Scott_k (Feb 20, 2013)

the width is definetly too small. Like dubya said it should be at least 6x3. 8x4 is recommended, that's what my guy is in. I'm moving soon and when I do I plan on building him a bigger one because I think he needs room. Build at least a 6x3 though.


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks for all the replies......I'll see what i can do about the 3 ft width...he will be out alot though exploring but i will definatley try for the 3 ft


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine has a 4*2*2 but that is just his overnight sleeping area then he goes into a pen that is attached that is about 7 feet long by 4 feet wide and 3 and a half feet high


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 20, 2013)

thats kinda what i was thinking....im in Ohio so he cant be out unless its summer months but im also home-schooled so i can be there all day with him to let him roam freely so he'll most likely just sleep and bask in there but we'll see....I post some pics of the new cage when its ready


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 21, 2013)

On these lines, my enclosure is 3 wide, but was thinking of shaving off 4in because I want him in my livingroom and the extra 4 in would block part of the doorway leading from the kitchen to livingroom. Would this be terribly bad to do? At larger size I do plan on letting him roam about, as I am home most of the time due to chronic pain. I just have a perfect spot for him but don't want to be blocking the doorway if I can help it because my bf might not let him be in the livingroom otherwise... ok start yelling at me now  ...dubya? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToCoolTegu (Feb 21, 2013)

here are the plans for the cage i want to build.....im trying for a 6ftx2-1/2ftx40 inches high LWH. and the 2 and a half ft deep will change once i move into my newer room some time this year hopefully so it will be 3 ft deep.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 21, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> On these lines, my enclosure is 3 wide, but was thinking of shaving off 4in because I want him in my livingroom and the extra 4 in would block part of the doorway leading from the kitchen to livingroom. Would this be terribly bad to do? At larger size I do plan on letting him roam about, as I am home most of the time due to chronic pain. I just have a perfect spot for him but don't want to be blocking the doorway if I can help it because my bf might not let him be in the livingroom otherwise... ok start yelling at me now  ...dubya?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I think you should widen the doorway.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't. It's an 'antique ' house and also the doorframes were just updated ( in the old fashioned style) ... ugh. Maybe the 4 in difference will be fine. Nobody comes over anyway. Haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Feb 21, 2013)

Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > On these lines, my enclosure is 3 wide, but was thinking of shaving off 4in because I want him in my livingroom and the extra 4 in would block part of the doorway leading from the kitchen to livingroom. Would this be terribly bad to do? At larger size I do plan on letting him roam about, as I am home most of the time due to chronic pain. I just have a perfect spot for him but don't want to be blocking the doorway if I can help it because my bf might not let him be in the livingroom otherwise... ok start yelling at me now  ...dubya?
> ...


Winning


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 21, 2013)

I really *don't * want him to cut my enclosure back... i worked hard on the inside. The holiday trees from nightmare before christmas. Ugh

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 21, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I really *don't * want him to cut my enclosure back... i worked hard on the inside. The holiday trees from nightmare before christmas. Ugh
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Pm me for cage help.


----------

